# John Calvin On Living a Holy Life



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 20, 2009)

From John Calvin's _Commentary on Timothy, Titus, and Philemon_:

Titus 2:11


> 11 _For the grace of God hath appeared_,
> 
> [Paul] argues from the design of redemption, which he shews to be a desire to live a godly and upright life. Hence it follows, that the duty of a good teacher is rather to exhort to a holy life than to occupy the minds of men with useless questions. “He hath redeemed us,” says Zacharias in his song, —
> 
> ...


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 20, 2009)

Keep sharing these rich jewels as you find them!


----------

